# Stuck 16" core bit



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

So we've gotta sub that got his 16" bit stuck for whatever reason (I know, probably not enough water).

We had to leave it until tomorrow for his boss to try to get it out. 

We still have another 15 holes to drill tomorrow and I'm hoping this doesn't happen again. If it does. What ideas might you all have to try to remove the bit?

Oh, even with them chipping down and removing the rebar on the outside, the thing still wouldn't budge.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lots of tight jeans.

Hit that sucker with a sledge.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, i work with the sweat hogs.

If they continue to waste my time I will definitely pull out the sledge.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How deep is it stuck? Just a crazy thought, i wonder how much that bit would contract if you pack ice around it, and if it would be enough to give wiggle room. Probably wouldn't work.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

chonkie said:


> How deep is it stuck? Just a crazy thought, i wonder how much that bit would contract if you pack ice around it, and if it would be enough to give wiggle room. Probably wouldn't work.


Its only a 4-1/4" recessed cut in a 6-1/2" slab. Im pretty sure its the rebar (a cross section) on the inside that's holding it down so not sure if contraction would work. Thanks


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sledge. Hit it from the side a few times. Throw a2x4 against it if they don't want the bit to get dented...


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

That's gonna be a tough one. All of our bucket bits have holes in the top so if they bind up we can drop a breaker bit in through the top and break the core apart. But yeah I'd vote chain fall and some tapping with the air hammer.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I like the chain fall idea, I'm sure we have a few at the shop. Thanks guys


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Soil pipe cutters and a little leverage. Or 20lb sledge maybe?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

How about a riser clamp bolted an inch off the floor to make room for prybars on both sides?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Well they brought out another bit today so we could keep rollin and there boss came out later in the day to remove his bit. it took him about 50 good wacks with the 20 pounder.

Thanks for all the replies!:thumbup:


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Wacking it will damage the bit. Dump a quart of dish soap inside the bit and touch the sides with a concrete vibrator. It will fall right out.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

how about a couple of cans of WD40??:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Flyout95 said:


> Lots of tight jeans.
> 
> Hit that sucker with a sledge.




so.... you got a thing for guys in tight jeans ...huh??? :whistling2:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> so.... you got a thing for guys in tight jeans ...huh??? :whistling2:


I was saying to hit them with a sledge hammer...


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Sometime it comes down to brute force.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Well they brought out another bit today so we could keep rollin and there boss came out later in the day to remove his bit. it took him about 50 good wacks with the 20 pounder.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies!:thumbup:












Stan, this is off-topic, how are you guys adjusting to NC? How's the family?


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> 89plumbum said:
> 
> 
> > Well they brought out another bit today so we could keep rollin and there boss came out later in the day to remove his bit. it took him about 50 good wacks with the 20 pounder.
> ...


We bought a small house right away that we totally gutted and has kept my wife and I working around the clock pretty much.

I started with a company that does only commercial work and we have a commercial service department. We got around 80 new construction plumbers and more work than we can handle. I do mostly up-fits. Found out Charlotte is the land of up-fits!

***We need good foremans***
Just thought I'd throw that out there.

We miss our oldest son who stayed in Orlando (girlfriend). He's getting married in December.

Aside from missing family and friends we are adjusting pretty good.

How's the wife and kids doing? Your in Marion county right?


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Sure got a lot of pretty good Ideas to get that bit out! The bosses was the best though lol!


----------

